# Tìm nơi dạy kỹ năng sống cho trẻ hiếu động.



## bambi (19/6/20)

_Các mẹ có ai từng cảm thấy Stress vì con mình quá hiếu động và không tập trung không? Chắc những ai làm mẹ với các bé trai quá năng động sẽ hiểu được cảm giác đó._
Mình cũng vậy!
Mình từng rất bất lực với những trò nghịch ngợm của Bin - cậu con nhà mình và cảm thấy bế tắc khi không tìm ra được hướng giải quyết. Có thời gian mình đã xin nghỉ hẳn ở nhà để lo cho Bin vì không tìm được người giúp việc.
Trước đây, nhà mình không bao giờ được gọn gàng vì những đồ chơi của Bin cứ vứt lung tung. Chỉ vừa mới dọn thì 5 phút sau đã bày bừa mọi nơi. Mọi ngóc ngách, mọi thứ trong nhà đều trở nên xáo trộn. Quần áo thì Bin đem bỏ vào tủ lạnh, đá uống trong tủ lạnh thì bé để lại trên giường, ...
Không những vậy, đã 5 tuổi đầu rồi nhưng cu cậu vẫn không thể tập trung làm được việc gì. Không ăn hết chén cơm, không làm xong một bài toán, không nói rõ ràng, trọn vẹn được một câu. Cũng đã có lần mình định dẫn Bin đến bác sĩ tâm lý nhưng có nghe bạn bè bảo nên gửi bé đi học bé sẽ chững lại hơn.Mình cũng gửi Bin đi trường mầm non gần nhà nhưng bị thầy cô mắng vốn nhiều quá và thấy cũng không tiến triển gì nên mình lại thôi. Một hôm, mình được chị đồng nghiệp trong công ty giới thiệu chương trình Fastrackids của Sao Khuê  Edu nên tất cả đã thay đổi.
Sau 8 tháng học tại đây,  Bin đã chững lại, giao tiếp nhiều hơn với các thành viên trong nhà và làm việc cũng tập trung hơn. Thật vậy, với giáo trình theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, Sao Khuê Education là nơi có chương trình học khác biệt. Không gian cũng như cơ sở vật chất ở đây rất hiện đại, mỗi lớp đều được trang bị các loại giáo cụ, học cụ đầy đủ. Có những phòng có được gắn máy tính, Tivi thông minh để trẻ có thể học và tương tác với các bài học một cách hiệu quả nhất.





Đặc biệt, chương trình học Fastrackids luôn chú trọng đến sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ bằng những chương trình làm giàu kiến thức và rèn luyện kỹ năng thông qua các giáo trình cân bằng cho trẻ từ 3,5 tuổi - 10 tuổi.
Hiện tại, Bin đã học được 4 môn học: sinh vật học, công nghệ, bài học cuộc sống, toán học trong giáo trình 12 môn học của Fastrackids Fundamentals (sinh vật học, công nghệ, mục tiêu & bài học cuộc sống, toán học, khoa học tự nhiên, giao tiếp, sáng tạo, khoa học trái đất, thiên văn học, văn học sáng tác, diễn thuyết, kịch nghệ và nghệ thuật, kinh tế học).
Với các môn học này, Bin được tìm hiểu thêm nhiều kiến thức mới và có góc nhìn phong phú, đa dạng hơn về cuộc sống xung quanh cũng như tập trung tìm hiểu sự vật, sự việc một cách nghiêm túc hơn.




Sau một thời gian theo học chương trình Fastrackids tại Sao Khuê Education, Bin chững chạc hơn nhiều, biết lắng nghe, chia sẻ nhiều hơn. Nếu như trước đây mình còn lo lắng và nghĩ chỉ sinh 1 đứa thôi để dành thời gian cho con nhiều hơn, thì giờ đây vợ chồng mình đã bắt đầu lên kế hoạch cho đứa tiếp theo rồi. Nếu mẹ nào gặp vấn đề như mình thì hãy tham khảo thử khóa học ngoại khóa bên đây của Sao Khuê xem có giúp được gì không nhé.
*FASTRACKIDS BIÊN HOÀ*

Địa chỉ: 63/1/4 – Hẻm 63, khu phố 1, đường Võ Thị Sáu, Phường Quyết Thắng, thành phố Biên Hòa, tỉnh Đồng Nai.
Hotline: 0968 680 206/ 0251 3680 208
Website: www.saokhueedu.com
Facbook: Fastrackids Biên Hoà- Phát triển tư duy & kỹ năng sống
E-mail: fastrackids-bh@saokhueedu.com


----------



## Truc Nguyen (12/8/20)

Hội họa thúc đẩy não tiếp nhận và xử lý thông tin hình ảnh nhanh hơn, giúp bé phát triển khả năng quan sát và tăng tính nhạy cảm đối với cuộc sống. Tham khảo thêm tại Kids Art & Music Saigon nhé!
Ba mẹ đã biết gì về những lớp dạy vẽ ở quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội chưa? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

